# Starlink



## Sneakers

Pulled the trigger and pre-ordered Starlink satellite service.  Won't see it for a while, it's not available here until mid to late 2021.  I have DSL thru Verizon, and it sucks.  1M download (that's not a typo...) and horrible reliability.  It's been down this past week more than it's been up.  Nothing more frustrating than to be on travel and try to contact home services and get no connection, or try to use two Internet devices at the same time.

I was hesitant to consider ABB because of all the issues people have talked about.

Starlink is only $20 more expensive per month than my DSL (initial hardware costs excluded), but the speed increase is 50 fold minimum.  The website says between 50 and 150 Mb/s, but another article has data rates at 300Mb/s or better.  We'll see...  I won't know what do do with all that bandwidth....

I've had satellite tv before, so know the potential downfalls, but because the satellites are in low orbit, lots of them, and not 22 thousand miles up, those issues are minimized.  One vendor for hardware and service, one call to make for any problems.

@vraiblonde Maybe a consideration for you?


----------



## glhs837

Ordered mine a while back, luckily I have decent service except when I dont They are knocking out two to three launches of 60 sats each month. Constellation, and therefore service, gets more robust with every launch.


----------



## Sneakers

Active Satellite Tracker


			https://starlink.sx/
		


Lots of good links








						When is SpaceX Starlink coming to my area? Rollout data reveals progress
					

The space-faring firm's satellite internet service promises connections with high speed and low latency — and data suggests the rollout pace is now increasing.




					www.inverse.com


----------



## Sneakers

Got an email from Starlink.  Shipping delayed until mid-2022. 

Seems they also have a new variant of the hardware.  The 'old' version supports an Ethernet port, the 'new' one has a different antenna and does not have an Ethernet port, but you can buy an adapter if you really need it.


----------



## glhs837

Sneakers said:


> Got an email from Starlink.  Shipping delayed until mid-2022.
> 
> Seems they also have a new variant of the hardware.  The 'old' version supports an Ethernet port, the 'new' one has a different antenna and does not have an Ethernet port, but you can buy an adapter if you really need it.



Same here.


----------



## Clem72

Sneakers said:


> Got an email from Starlink.  Shipping delayed until mid-2022.
> 
> Seems they also have a new variant of the hardware.  The 'old' version supports an Ethernet port, the 'new' one has a different antenna and does not have an Ethernet port, but you can buy an adapter if you really need it.



Old one is better if you can get it.  The new one is cheaper to manufacture so they lose less per unit.  I think initial costs on those dishes was $5000 (not a typo) and they sell it for $500, so you needed to be a customer for almost 4 years before they break even just on the equipment.


----------



## glhs837

Clem72 said:


> Old one is better if you can get it.  The new one is cheaper to manufacture so they lose less per unit.  I think initial costs on those dishes was $5000 (not a typo) and they sell it for $500, so you needed to be a customer for almost 4 years before they break even just on the equipment.



Do we know its better? Other than the loss of an ethernet port, which I'm okay buying an adapter for. One upside is that the mani cable can now be disconnected from the dish and sent through a wall without a hole the size of a childs fist.


----------



## General Lee

Sneakers said:


> Got an email from Starlink.  Shipping delayed until mid-2022.
> 
> Seems they also have a new variant of the hardware.  The 'old' version supports an Ethernet port, the 'new' one has a different antenna and does not have an Ethernet port, but you can buy an adapter if you really need it.


Don't hold your breath brother, probably not gonna be much better than hughesnet.


----------



## glhs837

And you base that on? You do realize this is a 


General Lee said:


> Don't hold your breath brother, probably not gonna be much better than hughesnet.


And you base that on? You do realize this is a completley new tech, right? And that there are already 140,000 users that would let us know if it sucked like Hughesnet. 









						Starlink is better than its satellite competition but not as fast as landline internet
					

Starlink beats the socks off HughesNet and Viasat, but it can't compete with high-end broadband. Of course, that's not really what it's going against.




					www.zdnet.com


----------



## Sneakers

General Lee said:


> Don't hold your breath brother, probably not gonna be much better than hughesnet.


Actually, it's a proven and reliable system, far superior to other sat links.  Low orbit (320 mi vs 22,500 mi), low latency (4-5 ms), current speeds of 300 Mb/s with 1 G/s on the horizon.  There are some deployed here in Arkansas and the users are thrilled.  

At it's worst state, still far better than a non-working DSL...


----------



## Clem72

Sneakers said:


> Actually, it's a proven and reliable system, far superior to other sat links.  Low orbit (320 mi vs 22,500 mi), low latency (4-5 ms), current speeds of 300 Mb/s with 1 G/s on the horizon.  There are some deployed here in Arkansas and the users are thrilled.
> 
> At it's worst state, still far better than a non-working DSL...



Mostly right. 4-5ms is about 3x off. They are currently "sub 20ms" and hope to get down to 10 in their final configuration.  The only 4-5ms possible would be content actually hosted on the satellite (like a CDN in the sky) so it only needs 1 leg.


----------



## Clem72

glhs837 said:


> Do we know its better?



I guess better is relative. It's wireless tech isn't as good, it's bigger and it's heavier. So not better in those terms. But it's RSSI is higher it can track slightly wider in one axis and considerably wider in the other.


----------



## Sneakers

Taken right from the active sats.  I've never seen a latency less than 4ms.


----------



## General Lee

Sneakers said:


> Actually, it's a proven and reliable system, far superior to other sat links.  Low orbit (320 mi vs 22,500 mi), low latency (4-5 ms), current speeds of 300 Mb/s with 1 G/s on the horizon.  There are some deployed here in Arkansas and the users are thrilled.
> 
> At it's worst state, still far better than a non-working DSL...


Oh I hope it's great, I need another option. I'm just in the wait and see mode.


----------



## GURPS

*Outdoor Cats Are Using $500 Starlink Satellite Dishes as Self-Heating Beds*


----------



## Sneakers

Just got my authorization notice and completed the purchase order!!


----------



## Sneakers

Updated  ship date, between March 8 and 14.


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

I had DSL a loooong time, I was 150 yards from a Verizon 'outpost', and it was still slow. However, you can't really complain about streaming over a phone line..for what it's worth it was a decent technology.. 
A move to Calvert Co. prompted a switch to Comcast. I tried DSL over here, but Verizon could never get the line clean enough, so I gave up.
All that said, you will enjoy the upgrade. The Starlink tech looks pretty cool.


----------



## GURPS

Sneakers said:


> Updated  ship date, between March 8 and 14.




Move to Ukraine you can have Starlink Today


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> Move to Ukraine you can have Starlink Today



Yes, but dont forget this....


----------



## Sneakers

I would not be surprised if Russia starts targeting the satellites as they pass over.


----------



## Sneakers

Received my Starlink today.  Might not have time to play with it...


----------



## Sneakers

I lie.  Couldn't just let that box sit there..... 

Didn't put the antenna outside, just playing with the system and programming it.  Very nice app interface for setting it up, took just a few minutes.  The dish is interesting.... in addition to a programmable heater for the winter (off, auto, pre-heat), it has a tilt/rotate motor built in.  From the app, you can command it to 'stow' so it tucks itself up for transporting, and 'unstow' to return it to service.  It also slews around for satellite tracking, and figures out where obstructions are, like tree branches, and maps it.  Pretty smart.


----------



## glhs837

Sneakers said:


> I would not be surprised if Russia starts targeting the satellites as they pass over.



ASAT weapons not cheap. So I'm sure they don't have enough to blow a significant hole in the constellation. Like a drone swarm, the only valid attack is electronic. Hence Musks recent tweet that Starlink and SpaceX were both shifting enough resources to defend the network that it might both slow further deployment and development. Taking on a nation state is no small matter for a private company.


----------



## Loper

Sneakers said:


> I lie.  Couldn't just let that box sit there.....
> 
> Didn't put the antenna outside, just playing with the system and programming it.  Very nice app interface for setting it up, took just a few minutes.  The dish is interesting.... in addition to a programmable heater for the winter (off, auto, pre-heat), it has a tilt/rotate motor built in.  From the app, you can command it to 'stow' so it tucks itself up for transporting, and 'unstow' to return it to service.  It also slews around for satellite tracking, and figures out where obstructions are, like tree branches, and maps it.  Pretty smart.


I'm really interested in how it works for you. Didn't you have DSL before? I'd like to know how much better it is? or not?


----------



## Sneakers

Loper said:


> I'm really interested in how it works for you. Didn't you have DSL before? I'd like to know how much better it is? or not?


Just put the antenna outside, just to try it out.  DSL was pitiful, less than 1M download, lucky if I got 250K upload.  Here's some screenshots from the Starlink:


----------



## Sneakers

I haven't really exercised it yet, but so far, so good.  It's really nice to be able to have more than one device on the Interwebs without coming to a grinding halt, and to be able to watch YouTube vids at 1080p resolution with no buffering.  I used to get buffering at 240p.   Speeds seem to have increased as it stabilizes.

Can't wait to tell Verizon to cancel....


----------



## Sneakers

Getting better every day....


----------



## Editor

Awesome! I pay AtlanticBB $95/mo and only get 200M down and 14M up.

EXCEPT that for the past year and a half I had been experiencing intermittent outages that put me super close to going with Starlink. I complained so many times that they had the choice of either fixing it or having me killed. The finally found a bad segment of cable out on the road somewhere.


----------



## Sneakers

Editor said:


> Awesome! I pay AtlanticBB $95/mo and only get 200M down and 14M up.
> 
> EXCEPT that for the past year and a half I had been experiencing intermittent outages that put me super close to going with Starlink. I complained so many times that they had the choice of either fixing it or having me killed. The finally found a bad segment of cable out on the road somewhere.


I was paying $90/mo for that POS DSL.  This was a no-brainer for $99/mo (excluding the $500 hardware purchase...).  Still worth it just for the frustration factor elimination.

I just have the dish sitting on it's "test" stand in the front yard.  I'll need to order a permanent mount and cable feed-thrus to set it up for real.  Can't just pop a hole for the cable, it comes pre-terminated with a fairly large connector, so they have their own feed tubes for thin and thick walls.


----------



## Sneakers

Now that I have a decent internet connection, I guess it's time to upgrade the 13 year old TV and get an internet-ready/app-ready TV, and subscribe to some streaming services...  Maybe I'll finally get the references to 10 y/o shows that I've never seen...


----------



## Sneakers

Sneakers said:


> Can't wait to tell Verizon to cancel....


 Service Cancelled.


----------



## glhs837

Sneakers said:


> Service Cancelled.


Lots of Hugesnet customers are sending the old equipment back in the Starlink box


----------



## DaSDGuy

If you want old stuff for free make sure you try Tubi.  Peacock has a lot of free stuff too.  For pay stuff the Disney+ bundle with Hulu Basic and Paramount+ for around $14 a month is cool too. If you are a Amazon Prime member you get their entire library free. Peacock covers the NBC shows, Paramount+ is CBS, and Hulu Basic has Fox and ABC.


----------



## Sneakers




----------



## vraiblonde

Sneakers said:


> View attachment 163207



We just had a snafu that has left me with sketchy internet, and David suggested Starlink, which is available here.

$500 for equipment, then $99/mo.  That initial outlay has me holding back because I don't want to commit and then have our local internet provider get its chit together and restore my cheap rockin' internet.

Tell me about your set up in detail.  Do you have to run wires?  Were you able to easily log in on a laptop?  How about a smart TV? Give me a walk-through, please.


----------



## Sneakers

vraiblonde said:


> We just had a snafu that has left me with sketchy internet, and David suggested Starlink, which is available here.
> 
> $500 for equipment, then $99/mo.  That initial outlay has me holding back because I don't want to commit and then have our local internet provider get its chit together and restore my cheap rockin' internet.
> 
> Tell me about your set up in detail.  Do you have to run wires?  Were you able to easily log in on a laptop?  How about a smart TV? Give me a walk-through, please.


Yeah, the $500 hardware cost is a bit much, but I just bit the bullet and don't regret it.

The box comes with the antenna, 75' of pre-terminated cable and a router.  Setup is a piece of cake, you download an app to your phone.  Power up the Starlink, connect to it's default WiFi connection, step thru the setup to change the WiFi name and password, and done.  From that point forward, anything with WiFi can connect to the Starlink router.  If you need a hardwire Enet, there is a low cost Enet adapter available.

The disk comes with a small stand that is meant for just setting it up to test, get sky bearings, etc., but it could be mounted.  For a more permanent mount, there are options (check the attached PDF) and the wire needs to be routed from the dish to the router.  Not difficult at all.  Worst part might be getting on a ladder to mount it to the roof or eves.

The dish has a slew/pivot motor built in as well as a heater for winter.  When you set it up, it points itself straight up, scans the sky, maps obstructions and figures out the best place to point in the sky, takes a day or two for all that, all by itself.


----------



## Sneakers

Don't have a smart tv, but it shouldn't be any different than any other WiFi connection.  Laptop found the Starlink WiFi advertisement and I was off and running...

If you decide to relocate, you can move the entire thing.  However, you have to re-register with Starlink as your receiver is given a geographical locale to work in, and new allocations need to be made for service.


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

Great news on the Starlink! 
IMO, Smart TV's are a waste of the extra couple hundred $$. Get one with enough HDMI inputs you can plug in all of your favorite TV sticks. We just finally told DirecTV to shove it (that belongs in the cordcutter thread), and right this minute, everything I watch is on my FireStick, but I have a Chromecast too. I don't use any of the apps on the Smart TVs (they generally don't update like your FireTV apps) so the built in Smart TV apps become useless after a while...at least that is how it is in my little world.


----------



## Clem72

Sneakers said:


> View attachment 163207



Speeds look great, but that ping seems a bit high (thought they were supposed to get around 20ms). Is this a computer directly wired to your router?


----------



## Sneakers

Clem72 said:


> Speeds look great, but that ping seems a bit high (thought they were supposed to get around 20ms). Is this a computer directly wired to your router?


No, all WiFi.  The latency changes all the time, sometimes faster, I've seen 80ms latency too.  But honestly, you don't know or realize it.  Dust in the wind...


----------



## DaSDGuy

Sneakers said:


> View attachment 163207


Upload speed is kinda slow for two way gaming communications.


----------



## Sneakers

DaSDGuy said:


> Upload speed is kinda slow for two way gaming communications.


That was just an anomaly.  I've been getting between 25 and 30m consistently.  See post 28.  Also depends on the device.  My Android phone seems to have better upload speeds than my laptop, and my laptop doesn't have a very good WiFi NIC.  So I wouldn't take that as an absolute.


----------



## Clem72

Sneakers said:


> No, all WiFi.  The latency changes all the time, sometimes faster, I've seen 80ms latency too.  But honestly, you don't know or realize it.  Dust in the wind...



I'm sure it's much better than that DSL you had prior, I was just hoping for better latency as I would need consistent sub 30 (best sub 20)ms ping to support streaming games (Stadia/Game Pass) for the grand kids.


----------



## TPD

@vraiblonde here is an honest review from a farmer in Wisconsin I follow on YouTube (since we know @Sneakers likes to exaggerate a bit...).  Video is a bit long but start at about the 6min mark to see how easy the setup is and what the equipment consists of.  Then go to about the 17:30 mark for speed and final thoughts about trees and gaming.  This is a game changer for YouTube farmers in the middle of nowhere trying to upload their videos, as explained by Ryan in the video.


----------



## Sneakers

TPD said:


> (since we know @Sneakers likes to exaggerate a bit...)


It's called drama...


----------



## Sneakers

Only got a few days worth of testing with it before I had to leave.  Back on the air now.

Ordered some accessories, like an eve mount kit and bulkhead wiring tube.  Might have an application for a hard Enet, ordered the Enet adapter too.

And got an email for a new product, a mesh wifi.  Seems to be offered to a very limited group for beta testing.  Got one of those, since it will make running the antenna wire much easier, I can leave the router upstairs near the antenna and work from the mesh router downstairs.  You can have up to 3 mesh router working from the main router.


----------



## Sneakers

Finally got all the bits an pieces and did some experimenting with it.  If the weather cooperates, maybe I can get the dish permanently mounted this week.

The mesh router looks just like the main router, right down to the connector ports.  Got me thinking... I got an ethernet adapter so I could hook my non-WiFi video security system to the internet.  But my new tv also has a hard ethernet connector and it will be on a different floor, so for kicks and giggles I plugged the enet adapter into the mesh router, even tho there is nothing that says you can or can't.  Works just fine.  Just fine....

So I could get another enet adapter and have each router on each floor with a hard enet connection.  Why not just use WiFi you ask?  The more devices you have running WiFi, the more contention you have for bandwidth.  The devices, your phone, tv, anything with WiFi work in either the 2.4 or 5 Ghz bands.  I want to start streaming my TV shows, so I want it to stream unaffected by any other wireless devices in the house, so a hardwire connection eliminates contention.


----------



## Sneakers

sastanley said:


> Great news on the Starlink!
> IMO, Smart TV's are a waste of the extra couple hundred $$. Get one with enough HDMI inputs you can plug in all of your favorite TV sticks. We just finally told DirecTV to shove it (that belongs in the cordcutter thread), and right this minute, everything I watch is on my FireStick, but I have a Chromecast too. I don't use any of the apps on the Smart TVs (they generally don't update like your FireTV apps) so the built in Smart TV apps become useless after a while...at least that is how it is in my little world.


I read this a while back, and took what you said seriously, so I was undecided how I wanted to stream.  I inherited my dad's 6 month old internet-ready WebOS -based TV and just hooked it up.  When I finally found the streaming apps, the very first thing it wanted to do was update Disney+, Hulu, YouTube, etc...  to the latest and greatest.  All the apps are in one place, one connection, updated as required, no switching HDMI inputs.  No brainer for me... I'll use the TV over the sticks.


----------



## glhs837

Sneakers said:


> I read this a while back, and took what you said seriously, so I was undecided how I wanted to stream.  I inherited my dad's 6 month old internet-ready WebOS -based TV and just hooked it up.  When I finally found the streaming apps, the very first thing it wanted to do was update Disney+, Hulu, YouTube, etc...  to the latest and greatest.  All the apps are in one place, one connection, updated as required, no switching HDMI inputs.  No brainer for me... I'll use the TV over the sticks.



Yep, our LG and Samsung smart TVs make streaming seamless.


----------



## itsbob

In the RV world we were told STARLINK receivers had to be stationary and were programmed, located to your house. A roving starlink came out this month, but too late, we already figured it out.

Residential STARLINK will work anywhere it's available.


----------



## Sneakers

itsbob said:


> In the RV world we were told STARLINK receivers had to be stationary and were programmed, located to your house. A roving starlink came out this month, but too late, we already figured it out.
> 
> Residential STARLINK will work anywhere it's available.


The "roving" Starlink is the same as the stationary, it's just that they charge you $25/mo more for the privilege of being portable, and it will only work where there is availability.  Quite a bit of the US is still in the 'not available/waitlist' status.









						Starlink
					

SpaceX is developing a low latency, broadband internet system to meet the needs of consumers across the globe. Enabled by a constellation of low Earth orbit satellites, Starlink will provide fast, reliable internet to populations with little or no connectivity, including those in rural...




					www.starlink.com


----------



## Sneakers

vraiblonde said:


> Tell me about your set up in detail. Do you have to run wires? Were you able to easily log in on a laptop? How about a smart TV? Give me a walk-through, please.


Put together a network diagram.  You can see the how it all fits together.


----------



## glhs837




----------



## Sneakers

glhs837 said:


> View attachment 164605


Took long enough.....


----------



## glhs837

Sneakers said:


> Took long enough.....


No kidding. Now I got to figure out my mounting solution and make sure I can get this thing operating with my mesh network Now I got to figure out my mounting solution and make sure I can get this thing operating with my mesh network


----------



## Sneakers

glhs837 said:


> No kidding. Now I got to figure out my mounting solution and make sure I can get this thing operating with my mesh network Now I got to figure out my mounting solution and make sure I can get this thing operating with my mesh network


Just saw a couple of youtube vids on mesh with Starlink.  They ran a hard enet from the Starlink enet adapter to their mesh, reason being a wireless connection suffers speed loss.



Now that you have a confirmed order, you can get into the shopping page for all the mount and wire options.

I didn't have a mesh network, so rather than trying to build one, I just ordered the Starlink mesh router.  Super simple to set up and it works.  Speeds aren't blistering, but it's fine for what I do.


----------



## glhs837

Sneakers said:


> Just saw a couple of youtube vids on mesh with Starlink.  They ran a hard enet from the Starlink enet adapter to their mesh, reason being a wireless connection suffers speed loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you have a confirmed order, you can get into the shopping page for all the mount and wire options.
> 
> I didn't have a mesh network, so rather than trying to build one, I just ordered the Starlink mesh router.  Super simple to set up and it works.  Speeds aren't blistering, but it's fine for what I do.



Yeah, need to sort mount next, most likely an aftermarket piece. Need the peak of the roof. Half of my network is wired, including the son's room, the entertainment center and my work computer. But we use a Deco mesh that works really good for the three floors I need covered.


----------



## Kyle

glhs837 said:


> No kidding. Now I got to figure out my mounting solution and make sure I can get this thing operating with my mesh network Now I got to figure out my mounting solution and make sure I can get this thing operating with my mesh network


You can say that again... Oh wait. You did.


----------



## Kyle

I checked their coverage map and there is barely any of St. Marys covered.


----------



## glhs837

Kyle said:


> I checked their coverage map and there is barely any of St. Marys covered.


Coverage man where did you see that


----------



## Kyle

glhs837 said:


> Coverage man where did you see that











						Starlink
					

SpaceX is developing a low latency, broadband internet system to meet the needs of consumers across the globe. Enabled by a constellation of low Earth orbit satellites, Starlink will provide fast, reliable internet to populations with little or no connectivity, including those in rural...




					www.starlink.com


----------



## my-thyme

Kyle said:


> Starlink
> 
> 
> SpaceX is developing a low latency, broadband internet system to meet the needs of consumers across the globe. Enabled by a constellation of low Earth orbit satellites, Starlink will provide fast, reliable internet to populations with little or no connectivity, including those in rural...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.starlink.com


Cool.


----------



## glhs837

Ah, I see. But keep in mind, this isnt like cell coverage. So the map is more where they allow dishes to operate than where they can provide service, if you see the distinction. 









						Starlink satellite tracker
					

Live view of SpaceX starlink satellite constellation and coverage.




					satellitemap.space
				




This shows where all the sats are.


----------



## Kyle

glhs837 said:


> Ah, I see. But keep in mind, this isnt like cell coverage. So the map is more where they allow dishes to operate than where they can provide service, if you see the distinction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlink satellite tracker
> 
> 
> Live view of SpaceX starlink satellite constellation and coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satellitemap.space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows where all the sats are.


However you want to describe it, if its not lit light blue, then you can't sign up for service yet. 

From the looks of that map, unless you live in Golden Beach, Saint Marys isnt available.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> However you want to describe it, if its not lit light blue, then you can't sign up for service yet.
> 
> From the looks of that map, unless you live in Golden Beach, Saint Marys isnt available.


Which is why I was surprised to have gotten mine a few months back.  All indications were that there was no service available.


----------



## Sneakers

glhs837 said:


> Yeah, need to sort mount next, most likely an aftermarket piece.


That might be hard to find, if at all.  The dish and pole mounts are very uniquely designed, with locking inserts.  The Starlink mount options are pretty inexpensive and designed really well.


----------



## glhs837

Kyle said:


> However you want to describe it, if its not lit light blue, then you can't sign up for service yet.
> 
> From the looks of that map, unless you live in Golden Beach, Saint Marys isnt available.


But here's the thing they're sending me the dish. They simply won't sell it to you unless you can get service.


----------



## Sneakers

Just happened to trip over this.  I've been watching this guys StarLink vids, pretty informative.


----------



## Sneakers

Inevitable.  Update to 'unlimited' usage.




To ensure our customer base is not negatively impacted by a small number of users consuming unusually high amounts of data, the Starlink team is implementing a Fair Use policy in the US and Canada in December 2022.

*Based on your data usage over the last six months, this policy will have no impact on your service if your usage patterns stay the same.*

Under the Fair Use policy, all Residential customers will receive unlimited data, and will start each month with Priority Access, which means their data usage will be prioritized during times of network congestion.

Customers who exceed 1 TB of data use on a monthly basis (currently < 10% of users) will automatically be switched to Basic Access for the remainder of the billing cycle, which means their data usage will be deprioritized during times of network congestion, resulting in slower speeds.

Data used between 11pm - 7am will not count towards your Priority Access.

Starting today, you can now monitor your data usage on your account page. Read more in Starlink’s Fair Use policy and in the Terms of Service.

Thank you for being an early customer and for your continued support of Starlink!

Starlink Team


----------

